# LibnoDave 0.8.4.6 in Delphi7



## Voxe (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe LibnoDave 0.8.4.6, und Delphi7. Gelesen und gesucht habe ich nun einiges.

Ich würde gerne LipnoDave für eine Verbindung mit Delphi7 zu einer Vipa 214DPM über Vipa-GreenCable nutzen wollen. Leider, kann ich mit dem Demo-Programm keine Verbindung herstellen.

Bei dem Versuch das Demo-Programm zu untersuchen (Delphi-Debug) warum es nicht geht, kommt  beim laden des Projektes die Meldung, noDave - Komponente nicht vorhanden. Installieren kann ich diese Komponente nicht, weil sie nicht in dem Download varhanden ist, eine reine Vermutung von mir. Ich würde eine nodave.bpl erwarten, habe ich aber nicht. Wo, bekomme ich diese Komponente her ???

Meine Frage, was mache ich falsch ?

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## dalbi (21 Januar 2012)

Hi,

hast Du die libnodave.dll in das selbe Verzeichnis (.exe) kopiert?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Voxe (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo dalbi,

klar habe ich, in anderen Beiträgen wurde erwähnt, wie alles gemacht werden muss. Leider auch, das die Komponente aus dem Download genommen wurde.
Ich brauche aber eine. Woher ???

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## jabba (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo Voxe,

eine BPL hatte ich glaube auch nicht, anbei mein  altes Verzeichnis.
Hab kein Delphi mehr , kann das daher nicht testen.
Da ist eine Nodave.DCU drin.


----------



## Voxe (21 Januar 2012)

Großer Dank an @jabba,

leider löst es mein Problem nicht. Weiterhin die Fehlermeldung das die Komponente TnoDave fehlt. Wenn ich nicht voll falsch bin, meine Pfosten vor den Kopf. Muss ich eine Komponente in meiner Delphi-Umgebung haben, die Projekt unabhängig ist. Die ich also als Package installiere.

Klar, die NoDave.dll ist im Projekt Verzeichniss.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Ralle (21 Januar 2012)

Voxe schrieb:


> Großer Dank an @jabba,
> 
> leider löst es mein Problem nicht. Weiterhin die Fehlermeldung das die Komponente TnoDave fehlt. Wenn ich nicht voll falsch bin, meine Pfosten vor den Kopf. Muss ich eine Komponente in meiner Delphi-Umgebung haben, die Projekt unabhängig ist. Die ich also als Package installiere.
> 
> ...



Versuch mal nodavepackage.lpk zu installieren.

Im übrigen mußt du die Komponente nicht nutzen, man kann auch mit der DLL direkt arbeiten, ist aber ein wenig mehr Aufwand, denn in der Komponente steckt einiges drin. Vielleicht meldet sich ja der Programmierer der Komponente hier zu Wort, der ist auch im Forum aktiv!


----------



## Question_mark (21 Januar 2012)

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht meldet sich ja der Programmierer der Komponente hier zu Wort, der ist auch im Forum aktiv!



Der war hier im Forum aktiv. Die letzte Aktivität war allerdings am 26.11.2009 12:42 ....

Eigentlich schade, ich fand seine Beiträge immer recht gut und fachlich fundiert.

Gruß vom

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2012)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt, kaum zu glauben.  Schade!


----------



## Voxe (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für Tipps und Tricks. Leider keine nutzbare Komponente oder ähnliches zur Erzeugung dieser auffindbar. Wäre ja zu schön.

Hoffe es findet sich jemand der helfen kann. Der Weg, direkt über die DLL ist möglich, allerdings mit der Komponente wohl viel einfacher.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## dalbi (22 Januar 2012)

Hi,

hab da was gefunden vll hilft es http://engbarth.es/wordpress/?page_id=165

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Question_mark (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo,



			
				dalbi schrieb:
			
		

> hab da was gefunden vll hilft es http://engbarth.es/wordpress/?page_id=165



Das wird dem TE leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Der Download bietet eine Komponente für D2009/D2010 an. Durch die Umstellung mit D2009 von AnsiString auf WideString kann der TE die Komponente nicht in Delphi 7 verwenden. Wenn der Download aber den Quelltext enthält, dann kann man das händisch anpassen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Matze001 (22 Januar 2012)

Mal eine kleine Rückmeldung, auch wenn ich nicht der TE bin!

Im Chat hat sich nun ergeben das man mal die beiliegende PDF liest, und dort steht das wie man die im Download-Vorhandenen Komponenten installiert. Es war aber nicht das von Voxe erwartete Dateiformat, sondern eine *.pas-Datei.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Voxe (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das Ding ist durch und die Komponente ist erzeugt. Ist ein bisschen Trick, mit, von hinten durch die Augen, aber ok.

Nachdem, recht viel kopier arbeit geleistet wird, kann man "Komponente" - "Komponente installieren", in diesem Fenster, Reiter "In neues Package" die Unit "NoDaveComponent" auswählen. Nun, kommt der Trick, (glaube ich). Man sollte eine leere .dpk haben um diese anwählen zu können, als Name des Package. Dann bei Beschreibung nur noch "NoDave" eingeben und abfahren und alles speichern.

Ende Gut, alles Gut,

Gruß und Danke, Voxe


----------



## marcengbarth (23 Januar 2012)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Quelltext liegt bei, dass ist die Anpassung an D2009..XE2. 

Für Delphi 7 kannst du die Komponente benutzen, welche im Originaldownload enthalten ist. Du musst nur einen kleinen Fehler bei ReadBytes korrigieren, das ist aber erstmal nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo,



			
				marcengbarth schrieb:
			
		

> Der Quelltext liegt bei, dass ist die Anpassung an D2009..XE2.
> 
> Für Delphi 7 kannst du die Komponente benutzen, welche im Originaldownload enthalten ist.



Nur mal so nebenbei, mein Beitrag beruhte auf den sichtbaren Informationen auf der genannten Homepage. Ich habe das Zeug nicht heruntergeladen und kenne daher den Inhalt nicht. 

Und eigentlich geht mir das Thema Libnodave auch ziemlich am Poppes vorbei ...

Zottel hat wohl mittlerweile erfahren und gelernt, das persönliches Engagement in ein bestimmtes Thema sich nicht wirklich lohnt. Heute kaufen alle lieber im 1,- € Shop ein und sind glücklich. Aber wenn die libNodave sogar kostenlos ist, dann kann man natürlich immer noch mehr fordern. 

Oder ist schonmal irgendeiner von den weltweit zigtausend Benutzern von LibNoDave auf die Idee gekommen, dem Zottel für seine Leistung auch nur einen müden Euro zu überweisen ?

Oder sich nur einfach mal dafür zu bedanken das ist ja schließlich zumindestens anständig, aber auch kostenlos.

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## gerulus (30 Januar 2012)

Für Delphi 2007 haben wir (Traeger GmbH) eine Lösung mit unserem Treiber IP-S7-LINK. Einfach mal die Demo laden. Ab Delphi 2009 aber aufpassen, PChar in PAnsiChar ändern.
Da ab Delphi 2009 PChar nun 2 Byte groß (widechar) ist. Hier der Link http://www.traeger.de/softwaretreib...nk-pc-mit-s7-via-tcp-ip-verbinden-detail.html.
Bei Deltalogic.de sollten Sie auch einen Treiber finden. Kenne diesen aber nicht selbst.
Alois Träger, Traeger Industry Components


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo Herr Träger,

selbstverständlich funktioniert auch unser ACCON-AGLink mit Delphi, und das bis hin zur aktuellen Version. Allerdings ging ich davon aus, dass weder die Schnittstelle der App angepasst werden soll noch dass Geld ausgegeben werden will. Somit scheiden wir zwei schon einmal aus.
Was verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter "gerulus"?


----------



## Matze001 (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo Rainer,

sehe ich das Recht das AG-Link also nicht über das Green-Cable kommunizieren kann. Ist ja nicht weiter tragisch, in diesem Fall aber leider sehr unpraktisch.
Außerdem noch eine Frage zur Demo. Ich hab in Erinnerung das sich AG_LINK alle 24h "aufhängt", wenn keine Schlüssel vorhanden ist, ist dies die einzige Einschränkung der Demo?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Januar 2012)

Das Green-Cable emuliert ja einen PC-Adapter und sollte gehen, allerdings muss S7-MPI und die Baudrate fest auf 38400 eingestellt werden, da ich nicht weiß ob hier die automatische Baudratenerkennung funktioniert. 
Mit der Demo erscheint alle 5-10 Minuten eine "Ich bin eine Demo, holt mich hier raus"-Meldung und nach 4 Stunden muss die Applikation neu gestartet werden. Einschränkung im Funktionsumfang oder Mengengerüst gibt es nicht.


----------



## gerulus (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo! 
Zur Info: Gerulus = "Träger", das ist lateinisch kann man hier z.B. nachlesen http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=gerulus&l=dela&in=&lf=la&kbd=la
Also die Schnittstelle der APP muss bei uns nicht angepasst werden, das war nur ein netter Hinweis für den Entwickler. Immerhin ist unser Treiber seid 2001 erfolgreich im Einsatz. 
Aber das wissen Sie ja auch umsonst ist nicht immer kostenlos. 
Für den PC-MPI-Adapter kann man unser PC-S7-LINK (den gibt es schon 15 Jahre) nehmen.
Hier gibt es die Demo zu PC-S7-LINK. Es gibt Einzellizenzen und Firmenlizenzen. Beliebig viele  Entwicklerlizenzen sind bereits in einer Einzellizenz kostenlos enthalten.
24 Monate kostenlosen Support. Einzellizenz kann später mit Firmenlizenz verrechnet werden. Um nur ein paar Punkte zu nennen, hier kann man auch Geld sparen.
Also ich bin

Alois Träger von 
Traeger Industry Compontents GmbH
näheres finden Sie hier: www.traeger.de


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Januar 2012)

wenn er die (Programmier-)Schnittstelle seiner App nicht ändern muss, dann haben Sie jetzt auch zusätzlich die gleichen Funktionsaufrufe wie bei libnodave implementiert?


----------

